# Shimano sh mt23 shoe, thoughts?



## rnm410 (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone use the MT23 shoe. Have experience with them, there is nothing in the reviews or search.










I like they way they look. '
Thanks


----------



## rnm410 (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.cyclecenter.fi/filemanager/productpics/810picture3Upload.jpg


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I had other bike shoes with laces. They'll work, but wouldn't be my first choice. I'd look for something with velcro (with or without a ratchet).

My current shoes are shimano with two velcro straps and a a rachet. They are nice, but sometimes the ratchet get clogged with mud and is hard to get off. I may go with a shoe that has 3 velcro straps instead next.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I had shimano lace ups, not too sure what model they were. They worked well, until I got a pair of shimano SH-M087s this past week and the all velcro is definitely the way to go. They feel much more snug and there is a lot less play in them compared to the lace ups. Hope that helps


----------



## rnm410 (Mar 19, 2012)

What about for a casual riding/ learning shoe, are laces sufficient? Especially since I'm looking to spend under $50 for starts.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

rnm410 said:


> What about for a casual riding/ learning shoe, are laces sufficient? Especially since I'm looking to spend under $50 for starts.


That's the route I went. The "play" was good for me because it helped my confidence in being totally clipped in. I would go that route and once you want a little stronge, more stable shoe, spend a little more money. But my laces lasted me since last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I feel like I remember seeing good review for the Sette shoes at Pricepoint:



I would think about trying these over a lace-up shoe.


----------

